# Studies show blushing...



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ew-research-shows-sign-youll-great-lover.html


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw that is cute!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

last time i blushed was in the 7th grade


----------



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

This put a smile on my face... I blush all time!


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a huge fear of blushing so this was very much needed!


----------



## azure5 (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, I find it adorable when others blush.
When it's me doing the blushing, however, it's a whole different story xD.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

How interesting!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a good read. I blush way too much.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn, I am a stud!! Now Im all embarrassed again.


----------



## NotAgain (Jan 8, 2012)

I received it like a compliment, and ended up blushing like I always do when I get them... Hope it's correct :3


----------



## KMK420 (Dec 31, 2011)

I blush when theres nobody around lol its random


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally have a superpower! 


also, cartoon looks like Mel Gibson.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I blush all the time. Hmmmn


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to blush. 

Does wearing rouge mean I'm just faking it?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

I hate blushing, It makes you look reaally sensitive. Especially when talking to the opposite sex!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice and fun article to read....now i'm proud of my blushing...LOL.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

The SA-er in me says "woo!" 

The scientist in me says "what was the sample size? was this a blind or double blind study? what kind of other statistical procedures & tests were run?" 

still not a fan when it happens though


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I told this to my crush and it just made him blush harder ;D


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I used to blush.
> 
> Does wearing rouge mean I'm just faking it?


witty :yes


----------

